# Sunshine Peacock female?



## adjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello! This is the first time I have posted on this forum, although I read it often. I purchased 2 fish which were labeled "Sunshine Peacocks" from a lfs. One was supposed to be a male and one was supposed to be a female. I have my doubts that the female is really a female. I thought that the females did not get any color, or very little. I have searched for pictures, and have not seen any with color, but not having an accurate id made it a little difficult for searching. I was wondering what others thought, and if someone could give me a more accurate id than "Sunshine Peacock." Thanks in advance!

This is the female. She is 5-6 in. The face has some blue and she also has some faint vertical blue bars that do not show up well in the pictures. They were taken with my cell phone.









Same fish, different angle









Male that was sold with her. He is 3-4 in. 









Pic of them together, for comparison. The male is on the left.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Two males.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Two males.


+1


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

peacock females never have color..

its probly aulonocara staurtgranti maleri island


----------



## adjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It strengthens what I already thought and will help me decide what to do as I move forward with stocking my tank. I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

I thought I had two females and one male,turns out that I have two males and one female.Is it ok to keep these all together,or should I remove one male?Also,I know there are alot of different Peacocks,is mating two different colored ones considered cross breeding?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Barbella said:


> I thought I had two females and one male,turns out that I have two males and one female.Is it ok to keep these all together,or should I remove one male?Also,I know there are alot of different Peacocks,is mating two different colored ones considered cross breeding?


Two males may fight, but if they are not causing a problem you can leave the sub dominant male.

Yes, mixing local types/colors is considered cross breeding. The first generation babies may be attractive, but these mixes have little value and should not be called anything but a mix.

Do you have other Peacocks in this tank? Other males? Other females? They can mix as the boss male can breed with any females. One female in a tank can be harassed by males.


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

No others,just those 3


----------

